# cilantro-leaves, stems or both?



## hippie (Oct 20, 2011)

My rabbit has just discovered the joys of cilantro-so far I have only been giving him the leaves. Is it okay for him to eat the stems also? Does this apply to all herbs and is this something I can give him every day? Thanks!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 20, 2011)

Yup yup yup!
However with alot of herbs if you home grow them(other then the ones like cilantro), if you pluck off just a few leaves per stem (the larger ones) the plant will continue to grow and make more yummy leaves. Basil is one I will treat like this, I can keep my plants going all year long by just taking a few leaves here and there, no stem. But they can eat it


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 20, 2011)

Ours just love the whole thing.


----------



## hippie (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you!!


----------

